# Maverick hpxs vs Hells bay Professional



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Neither neig`hbor.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

EdK13 said:


> Neither neig`hbor.


Reasoning behind neither?


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you wet tested both? That should make you decide.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Given those two options, with comparable accessories, I believe the Pro will be a little bit lighter. Both will be pretty versatile. Both should hold their value well, even if you're keeping it for a long time. 

The Pro also has a slightly larger tank - about 15% larger - if you're planning to make long runs that adds some nice range.

I'm sure you know all of these things.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

not2shabby said:


> Given those two options, with comparable accessories, I believe the Pro will be a little bit lighter. Both will be pretty versatile. Both should hold their value well, even if you're keeping it for a long time.
> 
> The Pro also has a slightly larger tank - about 15% larger - if you're planning to make long runs that adds some nice range.
> 
> I'm sure you know all of these things.


What is the actual draft you are getting in your pro?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Owen Armstrong said:


> What is the actual draft you are getting in your pro?


I've never measured because there's nowhere I want to pole that I can't. With the cav plate, motor jacked up, and tabs down, I can stay on plane at less than 12 mph and run scary shallow. 

I haven't been on the HPX-S, but I've been on a couple HPX-T skiffs including a really nice 2014. The Mavs are solid. They have a different feel than my HB and it's hard to describe, but keep in mind mine is 18 years old. The HB seems more nimble and responsive. The Mav seems more stable and a little more comfortable in chop. Both are nice on the pole. Coming out of the hole, my skiff feels like a kangaroo and the HPX-T feels like it takes a little more effort. That could be the 2-stroke vs. 4-stroke difference and not as much to do with the skiff. The Mavs I have been on have had 4-stroke 70hp motors.

I would recommend getting on both skiffs if you can. You'll know which one suits you best.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Define a long time, then look at the comparable resale value. Then go fish and push them around. 2019 models.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Go take a ride in both, that should tell you what you need.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

I would buy the Hells Bay, it will probably hold its value better - or if you believe all the Hells Bay owners here it will actually go up in value and you will get rich by owning it.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Owen Armstrong said:


> Reasoning behind neither?


I own a HB 02 Tunnel, Tested a 16' HPXS bowsteer phenom, Fish a HPXT regular like, they all suck in their own ways. Chittum. If you've the coin.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

EdK13 said:


> I own a HB 02 Tunnel, Tested a 16' HPXS bowsteer phenom, Fish a HPXT regular like, they all suck in their own ways. Chittum. If you've the coin.


Not trying to spend that much, they are up there


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a 2018 HPXS after an Ankona ShadowCast and a Beavertail Vengeance. As you can see, went around the horn but never tested a HB Pro

what I like about the HPXS is that it is quite versatile and stable when fishing the back marshes as well as crossing big bays in Louisiana with light chop while floating very shallow on the pole with a couple of oversized adults and gear. I have never measured it but I would say 7-8”. I will measure it next time I go out. The bow steer is something I heard on earlier models but got corrected so never experienced it.

with feedback from this forum and friends, geared it with a cav plate jack foreman prop and I now can get on plane in about 1.5 foot but I am a newbie and making progress every time I try going shallower. Heard the pros With similar set up say they need about 10”. So planning n getting there safely in the months to come once I hone my technique.

finishings are really nice on that boat too.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Shallows said:


> I would buy the Hells Bay, it will probably hold its value better - or if you believe all the Hells Bay owners here it will actually go up in value and you will get rich by owning it.


If that's the case, I was thinking about a career change. I'm going to buy one.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Owen Armstrong said:


> Not trying to spend that much, they are up there


If you keep it simple you’ll be right there with the price of a pro and HPX S Dont tule them out because you will think it’s to much. you should get a quote either way.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

sotilloa1078 said:


> If you keep it simple you’ll be right there with the price of a pro and HPX S Dont tule them out because you will think it’s to much. you should get a quote either way.


Requested a quote 3 weeks ago and never back from them


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Owen Armstrong said:


> Requested a quote 3 weeks ago and never back from them


You have to call Hal


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Owen Armstrong said:


> Not trying to spend that much, they are up there


Not many deals with anything Marine related. Demands way high and so are prices.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

That was my decision a few years back. I had both companies price out a build they way I wanted, and then decided I did not want to spend $65K on a skiff. I decided to look for used Professional for a few reasons and found a "like new" one (17 hours) that I got for a very reasonable price. I had fished on a Professional several times, and only spent a little time on the "S" model (right when they first came out). I felt like the Professional was more stable and the fit/finish was superior to the S. Though I was planning to keep this one for the rest of my life, I also considered the re-sale value. Finally, I liked the idea of dealing direct with the manufacturer rather than having to go through a dealer. BTW, I went from a HPX-V to the Professional. Best boat I've ever had. Happy to answer any other questions you may have if you want to DM me. Like others said, this is a personal decision and you would be best served by spending time on each boat.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I think both boats will perform apples to apples really. The difference in the two is price. Gonna be a pretty big gap. I went with Maverick over HB because of price and service. I can get my boat worked on in Destin where I bought my mav from. If I ever needed work done on my HB I would have to drive it to Titusville. About 6 hours for me. I think you will be happy with either boat though. I had a pro and loved it but I primarily fish the beach and the pro could do it, she just would beat you up a little bit. I have a 17v now. 

I priced out a biscayne but I just couldn't spend what they wanted for that boat, even though I really wanted it. Just too much money. And like someone said earlier, you need to wet test both before making your decision. But I feel like they are going to perform very similar.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

@DeepSouthFly when did you price? I priced four boats at the beginning of the year and HB was the cheapest of the group.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

mmccull5 said:


> @DeepSouthFly when did you price? I priced four boats at the beginning of the year and HB was the cheapest of the group.


 Last year. I've had my Mav for a little over a year. Wow that's crazy. When I priced out a Biscayne vs a 17v it was around 8 or 9k more I believe. Same add ons as the mav. Actually had a few more add ons with the mav. Not knocking HB at all, they just nickel and dime you a good bit on extras. What boats did you price out?


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a price on a 2021 hpxs with jackplate, casting platform, livewell, 7in simard, powdercoating, stainless ameritrail trailer, 70 yamaha for 53k out the door. The hells bay professional comes in at 56k with nothing but a 60 suzuki. The reason i started this discussion was to see what makes the professional worth 10-15k more (once i add upgrades) and is it worth it. Thank you for all of the input before i pull the trigger im going to wet test both.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Man I don't see what makes them more. Fit and finish is tit for tat and they are both true technical poling skiffs. Me personally I like the layouts better on the Mav's. The console is more center of the boat so you aren't sitting on the back of the boat like you kinda are on a pro. And I like having all that rear deck . You don't have much on a pro or a say a biscayne. Mav's also come standard with interior lighting, gas shocks on all the hatches, and rear facing rod tubes. You have to add those on an HB build and they ain't cheap. 

You are literally where I was 2 years ago. I've had two HB's, an 05 Marquesa and a 13 pro. Loved both of them. But I had done the used thing for a while and was ready for a new build. One I could spec out myself exactly the way I wanted. Hell's Bay was just too much money for me to justify spending on a 17ft boat. You can save some money by putting all the add ons on yourself. Troller, GPS, power pole, plugs, charger, etc.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I went with a HPX18 in 2012 after a two year quest of looking and hiring guides based on what boat they had. Really was interested in the HB Professional and had a wet test set up in South Beach, FL. My wife and I walked a couple of miles to the location the HB guy told us to meet (we flew in and did not rent a car). Waited and waited for the person to show up. Finally got in touch with him and he told us he was too busy at the time. No call to tell us that, I called him. Swore off HB ever since and I've been very happy with my 2012 Maverick and now a 2020 version.

Before I bought my 2020 Maverick, I inquired again with HB for a quote spec'ed the way I wanted. Did not get a quote, they only sent me a sort of build sheet for another Professional that was not rigged the way I wanted. My cash does not seem to matter to HB, but whatever.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

Couldn't be happier with my Maverick 17HPX-S. If you are located close to Fort Myers... Shoot me a message and I will take you out!


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Last year. I've had my Mav for a little over a year. Wow that's crazy. When I priced out a Biscayne vs a 17v it was around 8 or 9k more I believe. Same add ons as the mav. Actually had a few more add ons with the mav. Not knocking HB at all, they just nickel and dime you a good bit on extras. What boats did you price out?


I'm just listing my experience, so it's all good! When HB said it would be a six month wait back in January, I shopped around. I was actually hoping to get into a chittum but they were an 8 month wait and the most expensive of the bunch. Maverick could be done in five weeks but I did not like the price. Nomad was a 6 month wait but they were retooling the nomad and I am not a huge fan of the spray rail. I ended up with a pro.

Price from low to high when I shopped in January 2020: pro, nomad, hpxs, mangrove. Price point of each manufacturers "carbon package" was the biggest discrepancy.

@Owen Armstrong , you're not in a bad spot. Take you're time and get what you want! If you're ever up in my neck of the woods, give me a shout.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

72 pages.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

So all of those were priced with the carbon package? I know the Maverick carbon package is an extra 7k.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> So all of those were priced with the carbon package? I know the Maverick carbon package is an extra 7k.


No without carbon, was told its 8k more


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

the carbon packages aren't necessarily equivalent either (or there are multiple versions, e.g. chittum w 3 levels of carbon).

Maverick - I don't know? is it hull and cap? hull only? what % carbon is it?
HB - think hull only?
Chittum - 10, 50, or 100%?
Drake - 100% is only option


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

My only gripe with Maverick is its basically spit out of that factory as fast as possible. Not that it would be an issue ever, but when you spend 50-60k on a 17ft boat you kinda like to feel like you are getting something special. That 50% chittum boat with a 60/70 and the nomad 2.0 would be hard to look past if the price is within 10k of a S if it were me. They are pretty advanced boats in terms of design and feel like they are at the front edge of skiffs right now.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> the carbon packages aren't necessarily equivalent either (or there are multiple versions, e.g. chittum w 3 levels of carbon).
> 
> Maverick - I don't know? is it hull and cap? hull only? what % carbon is it?
> HB - think hull only?
> ...


The maverick rep in Jacksonville I was speaking with wasn't sure of the full details as it wasn't even on the build sheet yet. $7200 MSRP.. so ~6k our cost? From what I could see in pictures, everything sans console? Could be wrong. 

HB hull is standard. Can do hatches and floor for an upcharge. Not sure if they're doing the cap or console yet. 

Drake is full carbon. Chittum like you said is different levels. The things I would do for a full carbon chittum..


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I think the Chittum has the base price on the website and Instagram page. $54.5k or $59.5k for the base model.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Found a photo of a carbon build at Maverick. Looks like the hull is glass. If they continue to use resin absorbing chop as seen on the mold stands, 2nd photo, the carbon advantage is negated. 

The last photo is from Chittum, 3 years ago. One of their big selling points from the beginning has been no chop.

Do HB and Maverick build with epoxy? That’s also very important to successfully building with carbon.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Stevie said:


> Found a photo of a carbon build at Maverick. Looks like the hull is glass. If they continue to use resin absorbing chop as seen on the mold stands, 2nd photo, the carbon advantage is negated.
> 
> The last photo is from Chittum, 3 years ago. One of their big selling points from the beginning has been no chop.
> 
> ...


I can answer some of the questions. Maverick Hulls are glass, deck and hatches are carbon. Also HB hills are not carbon they are Carbon Inegra. Minimal weight savings from glass but it’s supposed to be stronger and quieter. And no they don’t build with epoxy.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

HPXFLY said:


> My only gripe with Maverick is its basically spit out of that factory as fast as possible. Not that it would be an issue ever, but when you spend 50-60k on a 17ft boat you kinda like to feel like you are getting something special. That 50% chittum boat with a 60/70 and the nomad 2.0 would be hard to look past if the price is within 10k of a S if it were me. They are pretty advanced boats in terms of design and feel like they are at the front edge of skiffs right now.


I would go for the Chittumif the plan is to be anywhere in that 60k range. Half carbon build I hear is plenty good.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Interesting, so:
Maverick: carbon deck/hatches for a charge and glass hull 
HB: carbon innegra hull, glass deck/hatches but can upgrade to carbon for a charge
Chittum: 10/50/100 options I am assuming in both hull and cap?
Drake: should clarify my understanding is the hull is a mix of carbon and carbon innegra and i believe the deck is carbon


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Wet test them both and add a Chittum that that list. You will thank me one day. I have a 2018 Laguna Madre II and can’t complain about anything. It’s the proverbial unicorn.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Half Carbon 12 degree chittum is all you need with a 60/70. Itll ride better than an hpxv float shallower than an hpxs and pole better than the pro.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

sotilloa1078 said:


> I can answer some of the questions. Maverick Hulls are glass, deck and hatches are carbon. Also HB hills are not carbon they are Carbon Inegra. Minimal weight savings from glass but it’s supposed to be stronger and quieter. And no they don’t build with epoxy.


Maverick hulls are not glass. They are carbon fiber and Kevlar. Standard top caps are the same. The new carbon package adds carbon to the top cap and hatches.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

That’s what I meant, being that they are not carbon fiber.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

look at chittum I have the 50% and really like it they will build it how you want it. not sure you have to go full carbon


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

skinnydip said:


> look at chittum I have the 50% and really like it they will build it how you want it. not sure you have to go full carbon


I agree, hell I would even look at the 10% if that is an option.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

Ending up building a new maverick hpxs. Thank you for everyone’s input, looking forward to my new skiff


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Good choice.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

yeah very good mavs are the best hands down no other company compares. lol


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Owen Armstrong said:


> Trying to decide between building a maverick hpxs or hells bay professional. I plan on keeping this skiff for a very long time and want to make sure I pick the right boat. I would like to hear yalls thoughts or opinions on both skiffs. Thank you


I have worked on all skiffs while running Islamarine. I decided to start Floyd Skiff Co. to build a better skiff. Check out the 10wt., it’s designed to be versatile. Contact us at Floydskiff.com, FB, or IG.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey Owen, did you buy the HPXS and then switch to the HB Professional? I'd like to hear why.
Thanks! 
Todd


----------



## SaltwaterEmpire (Dec 30, 2014)

I was curious to see witch one you prefer after owning both? I’m about to go down the same road soon.


----------

